# Praní špinavých peněz



## Onyx18

Ahoj, nezná někdo jednoslovné/dvouslovné označení pro lidi, kteří perou špinavé peníze (ang. launderer)? Lámu si nad tím hlavu a nic mě nenapadá. Předem díky za odpovědi


----------



## K0c0ur

try to play with words mýt a prát


----------



## Garin

„Launderer“ je obecně někdo, kdo pere, nemusí nutně jít o praní peněz. V kontextu s praním peněz se používá třeba „to je pračka“, ale spíš například u restaurací, kam nikdo nechodí a přesto mají vysoké tržby apod.


----------



## Onyx18

Garin said:


> „Launderer“ je obecně někdo, kdo pere, nemusí nutně jít o praní peněz. V kontextu s praním peněz se používá třeba „to je pračka“, ale spíš například u restaurací, kam nikdo nechodí a přesto mají vysoké tržby apod.


V mém kontextu se jedná o praní špinavých peněz. Jen hledám nějaké kratší označení těch lidí, kteří je perou (abych nemusel zdlouhavě psát "lidi, kteří perou špinavé peníze") - pokud takový existuje


----------



## jazyk

Vím, že se tak mluví, a já jsem se přizpůsobil, ale kdyby to bylo na mne, praní peněz, bez slova špinavých, by bohatě stačilo. Většinou (já vzdycky) nepereme čisté věci, a ostatní jazyky přídavné jméno špinavý v tomto spojení nepotřebují.


----------



## Onyx18

jazyk said:


> Vím, že se tak mluví, a já jsem se přizpůsobil, ale kdyby to bylo na mne, praní peněz, bez slova špinavých, by bohatě stačilo. Většinou (já vzdycky) nepereme čisté věci, a ostatní jazyky přídavné jméno špinavý v tomto spojení nepotřebují.


Dobře, ale mně pořád jde o to jednoslovné/dvouslovné označení lidí, ne o to, co znamená "launderer" nebo jak tuto činnost popsat. Viz příklad:
*Ti, kteří kradou*, vyloupili banku. 
vs.
*Zloději* vyloupili banku.


----------



## Garin

Onyx18 said:


> V mém kontextu se jedná o praní špinavých peněz. Jen hledám nějaké kratší označení těch lidí, kteří je perou (abych nemusel zdlouhavě psát "lidi, kteří perou špinavé peníze") - pokud takový existuje


Obávám se, že neexistuje. Nevím, co píšete za text, v beletrii by asi šlo použít „pračka“ i na osobu. Sice tam bude trochu haprovat ten ženský rod, ale když se o muži dá říct, že je „známá firma“, proč by nemohl být i „známá pračka“? Ale do odborného textu bych to nedával.


----------



## Onyx18

Garin said:


> Obávám se, že neexistuje. Nevím, co píšete za text, v beletrii by asi šlo použít „pračka“ i na osobu. Sice tam bude trochu haprovat ten ženský rod, ale když se o muži dá říct, že je „známá firma“, proč by nemohl být i „známá pračka“? Ale do odborného textu bych to nedával.


Ano, měl jsem to podezření, že takové označení neexistuje, ale byl jsem zvědavý, jestli třeba někdo nezná nějaký slangový výraz, nebo něco podobného. Pračku použít nemůžu, musel bych k tomu nejspíš vysvětlit kontext, což by bylo ještě zdlouhavější.


----------



## Cautus

Propírač nebo legalizátor


----------



## Onyx18

Cautus said:


> Propírač nebo legalizátor


Ahoj, Cautusi, a moc díky za skvělý tip . Legalizátor asi ne, ale propírač špinavých peněz, to je přesně to, po čem jsem pátral. Ještě jednou díky


----------



## Cautus

Onyx18 said:


> Ahoj, Cautusi, a moc díky za skvělý tip . Legalizátor asi ne, ale propírač špinavých peněz, to je přesně to, po čem jsem pátral. Ještě jednou díky


Jsem rád, že se líbí


----------

